# OTA DVR solution



## HD-Guzzler (Aug 9, 2010)

Overview:
Soon I will be getting rid of Direct TV, so I am in the process of look for replacement solution for my TV entertainment. I have a Amazon Prime and Netflix member ship, a PS3 on my main TV and a Roku on my secondary TV. I think this combo should work fine to cover my internet streaming needs, but figure out my OTA/DVR solution is not quite as simple. 

Question:
Living with a DVR for the past several years, I don't think I could go back to not having one. So my question is what DVR solutions are there for recording OTA broadcasts? I am trying to stay away for any thing that requires a subscription, and obviously cheaper is better. Also if the DVR could provide streaming of recorded shows to my Roku on the secondary TV it would be very nice. I saw a product call Simple.TV which looks like it would cover most of DVR requirements, any thoughts on this product? Also there is always the option of building a cheap low powered HTPC, but last time I did this (6 years ago) it was very cumbersome to get all of the software to work and power consumption is a big consideration in my solution since the device will be on all of the time.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw this mentioned in a magazine, but have not read reviews of it yet:

http://video.crutchfield.com/v/102/...-the-air-hd-dvr-car-home/?XVINQ=DST&XVVER=AAA

Another link:

http://www.channelmaster.com/Digital_TV_and_HDTV_HD_digital_recorder_CM_7000PAL_DVR_s/120.htm


----------



## HD-Guzzler (Aug 9, 2010)

Came across a few products on Amazon:
amazon.com/gp/product/B004XIB9UA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

amazon.com/gp/product/B008RHTXLA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A3USASR20K7U7Q
Leaning towards this one right now.

amazon.com/gp/product/B0065EQ45U/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A9OMTW7ZQ3L8
Seems a little overpriced.

amazon.com/gp/product/B009L0409C/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3SNNXCKUIW1O2
Seems good, but I would never use the built-in DVDr

Anyone care to comment on any of these, or have other suggestions?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The Channel Master PAL DVR is not longer available.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Guzzler,

We’re in the same boat you’re in: We’re about to ditch DirecTV because we’re fed up with the high price and the way they nickel and dime you to death (half our bill is comprised of various mandatory “surcharges, no kidding). We only watch maybe 15 of the 180 available channels anyway - $130 a month is just too much for that.



HD-Guzzler said:


> Came across a few products on Amazon:
> Anyone care to comment on any of these, or have other suggestions?


 There’s no need to wait for anyone to comment on those products when there are already numerous user reviews at each link. I would note however, that the last link (the Magnavox) appears to be SD only, even with its DVR.

As for the other three, I noticed that they all have mixed reviews. Two of them have as many 1-star reviews as 4- and 5-star reviews put together. That should be a red flag; personally I like to see virtually nothing but high marks with a product like this – nothing more aggravating than a “buggy” recording device. Unfortunately, the only one that gets consistently high marks is the Magnovox SD recorder.

We’re looking into TiVo. They have a DVR combo unit that records OTA HD programming and also streams Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, YouTube and Pandora, on clearance right now for a mere $60 (http://www3.tivo.com/promo/holiday2012/clearance.html) – everything in a single box. 

AFAIK TiVo has been in the DVR business longer than anyone else and seems to really know their stuff. They’ve always received good reviews for their user friendly interfaces. We had a TiVo-based DirecTV DVR some years back and really liked it.

I know you wanted to stay away from anything with a subscription, but you’re already subscribing to Netflix and Amazon, right? We’re looking at it this way: The total cost of the TiVo, Amazon, Netflix and Hulu subscriptions will be only $40 a month, nearly 2/3 less than what we’re paying for DirecTV. We’re going to be $90 ahead, or nearly $1100 a year.

If you do decide to go with one of the Amazon offerings, I’d pay particular attention to the negative reviews, to see of what they’re complaining about is something that matters to you or not.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, TiVo is about the only game in town now and is why they can charge $15 a month just for their guide in addition to their equipment. NetFlix and HuluPlus streaming are $8 a piece. I tried TiVo for a few months and went back to Dish Network on their Dish America package because I was hitting my monthly broadband cap with streaming. I was able to " pause " my Dish subscription for 6 months while I tried the TiVo. Hated the TiVo interface and the slowness of the system in general. The interface looks the same but not sure about the new " version 4 " boxes. I had a v 3 box. TiVo is a lot easier than setting up an HTPC and using something like TitanTV for the guide. Just remember that having an ISP that doesn't cap your broadband is a must for streaming.

Check TV Fool to see what OTA channels you are able to get in your area. I use an Antennas Direct DB-4 for my antenna and have it mounted with a J-mount in the attic. I can reach about 50 miles with the DB-4.


----------



## RichardBrown (Sep 25, 2013)

You can have solution for device OTA solution..

kochartech


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

There is a new kid on the block now

Nuvyyo has come up with a new device the Tablo, from the review I saw the unit seems pretty solid.

This unit has 2 tuners and it is made to stream the information on your network (so there is no HDMI on the unit), has native apps for Android and Apple, so you can watch your live or recorded shows/movies on phone, tablets, laptop and smart TV. You can even watch your recording while traveling.

for regular HD TV you will need somthing like a Roku.

They are also coming with a 4 tuners version in May 2014.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

You may find the SiliconDust HDHomeRun PRIME a very good investment ... it records to your OTA signal to PC or MAC hard drive - recordings are available to any networked device - ROKU, PS3, PC etc.... EZ to setup and use for $110...3 tuners

PS stay far away from CETON devices in the same genre...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have 2 of the HDHomeRun dual tuners and I love em. I have used windows MC for a DVR and it worked fine with them... I am currently using JRiver MC19 with them and it works fine too. :T


----------

